# Looking for: Google Drive App Replacement for KF



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

I am a relatively new owner of a Kindle Fire 8.9" HD. I really like it. I also own other Android devices, including my smartphone. I use Google Drive for some of my documents, but of course, Google Drive doesn't work on my KF, even sideloaded. I tried using ES File Explorer with Dolphin Browser to access Google Drive, but the best I can do is to simply view the documents. No editing allowed. So, I just keep using Google Drive on my phone and PC. It works. 

I contacted Amazon customer service to see if they had any ideas - I mean, am I really the only person with this issue? - and please see the representative's response below:

**********************
Jonathan:if you are tech savy and you dont mind loosing your warranty you can root your kindle fire and flash it for a regular Android S.O
then you would have access to the google play store

Me:Are you actually suggesting that I VOID MY WARRANTY

Jonathan:the only way around I know about honestly
**********************

Seriously, I am not interested in rooting my device at this time, especially since I purchased an extended warranty. I called Amazon and they didn't have a good resolution either. I'm also not really interested in spending a lot of moola on an app that I might use once every 6 weeks or so. 

So...anyone have an idea? What app(s) do you use to access and edit your Google docs on a Kindle Fire? Any help would be appreciated, and thank you for reading this and for any help you wish to give.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm talking here from an original Fire perspective, but I think it would work the same on your 8.9 HD:
*allowing 3rd party apps does not require rooting & does not void any warranties.
then you can try side-loading the Drive app.

I've side-loaded other apps obtained from Google Play by:
using ES File Explorer (& other similar apps) to find & copy the apk to a Dropbox folder specifically set up for apks.
Then on the Fire, I go to that Dropbox folder and open the apk from there, I don't exactly remember which program I used for the app to automatically install when the apk is opened.

Hopefully someone else who remembers better will chime in here.

(And I think I got this all in order; it's been a while since I did this, and I haven't tried it with Google Drive)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1mobile.com and GetJar are other sources for third party apps.  And, yes, you can easily allow 3rd party apps by toggling the setting.  1mobile, at least, actually has an app you can d/l and then it works like GooglePlay or the Amazon App store.

For apps ONLY available via GooglePlay, you would have to do a procedure such as Carol describes -- it's not something I've ever bothered with since I've never found an app I felt I really needed that wasn't already on Amazon or available on 1Mobile. . . .but that's me.   I do know a LOT of folks here use Dropbox and, arguably, you could put the app file into your Amazon cloud drive and d/l it from there.  But, again, that's not something I've ever done to know for sure it works or how one would do it.


----------



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I didn't explain things right in my original message, and that's my fault for not being clear - I apologize!   So, I know how to  sideload apps, that's not a problem. I found that the Google Drive app does NOT run at all on my 8.9 - I can install it fine, but when it launches, it immediately looks for my google sign in and can't find it (because the KF doesn't cache it, like other Android devices do). When I called Amazon back, after the last guy told me to root my device, they said I would need to find an alternative app for Google Drive. 

I guess I'm just asking if anyone has found an appropriate app to replace Google Drive on their Kindle Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a bit clearer -- I don't use Google Drive so am not exactly sure what it does. BUT -- people have had success with DropBox and you can put personal stuff in the Amazon Cloud as well.  I even managed to upload something to MS SkyDrive and d/l it to the Fire, but it was rather cumbersome.  It's also possible there's an easier way and I just hadn't found it.  As I said, most of what I want on my fire, I just put in the Amazon Cloud.  I only have a problem if the file's too big.

I think the person who told you you have to root to use Google Drive directly -- you can't even load Google Play on your Fire and use it like 1Mobile.  I know: I've tried.  To my knowledge, the only Google thing that will work with out messing about is GMail -- and that's via the email program that comes installed.  That said, the calendar and mail both sync nicely.


----------



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

Ann - thank you for responding! I really do appreciate it! If you're familiar with Dropbox and the Amazon Cloud, that's exactly what Google Docs (now called Google Drive) is. I've been using this service for years, and really am loathe to move everything to Dropbox (especially since they were hacked/breached in the past few months). From Google Drive, I can access all my docs on my other Android devices, just not my KF. Since I use gmail as my main contact point, it makes sense that I have my documents easily accessible and it's easy to connect via my Android and/or PC. It's just the Fire that is being a bit of a pain. 

Really, this is not earth shattering at all, and I'm not going to lose sleep over it...was just reaching out to this community to see if they found anything useful. Again, thank you so much for trying to help me out here. This is why the KB community is so beloved!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My son is a geek & an absolute google enthusiast. I'm going to forward this thread to him and ask whether he has any suggestions.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Response from the son:

An office app that can connect to google drive *might* be able to handle it. The OfficeSuite pro app that I got for 25c a while ago seems to be able to connect to drive, and imports the drive docs as office docs. I don't know how compatible that'll be though, or even if it's able to do that on a KF that doesn't have the drive app already on it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Polaris Office is my favorite for Apple devices, not sure if they have an Android version


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Polaris Office is my favorite for Apple devices, not sure if they have an Android version


It is available for Android devices, I use it


----------



## hotwheelslover98 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have to ask here, but when you side loaded Google Drive, did you install the Google Services Framework and Google Accounts Framework apps. I had this problem when I tried to use it, and found out what I was doing wrong from a XDA post. The app should save your login. I don't have a rooted fire, so you don't have to do that to get it to work. 

Send From My Kindle Fire HD Using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

hotwheelslover98 said:


> I have to ask here, but when you side loaded Google Drive, did you install the Google Services Framework and Google Accounts Framework apps. I had this problem when I tried to use it, and found out what I was doing wrong from a XDA post. The app should save your login. I don't have a rooted fire, so you don't have to do that to get it to work.
> 
> Send From My Kindle Fire HD Using Tapatalk HD


What they said!

I use Google Drive just fine. In addition, I _vaguely_ remember having to initialize the (sideloaded) YouTube app the 1st time to force the Google login. But its been so long since I did all this that I may not be remembering correct details.


----------

